# Harford, KY-ID:812712-1357 Thunder, M,black 3 days



## megaren586 (Apr 2, 2006)

It says Belgian mix, but it looks PB to me. Sorry if it's not.
pretty boy


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

It says that the reason for euthanasia is "age." How sad. He's 8.







(I am used to seeing "space" as a reason.)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

Poor Thunder. If he wasn't so far away I'd go and visit him.

Looks like a GSD to me. Definitely not a Belgian.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

He is absolutely stunning. Sounds like he was in rough shape. 

------------------------------
Thunder SPONSORED

Breed: Belgian Shepherd Dog Sheepdog 
Age: Senior
Gender: Male 
Size: Large
noKids, 

Shelter: Ohio County Animal Shelter 
1582 Country Club Lane 
Hartford, KY
Shelter dog ID: 1357
Contact tel: 270-298-4499 
Contact name: Gloria 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Thunder SPONSORED Thunder is the victim of divorce. The husband is unable to have a pet where he lives and the wife doesn't want the dog. Thunder is 8-years-old and is having a hard time coping with being in the shelter. He was very devoted to his former family. He was especially protective of the wife. Thunder needs a family who will give him time to adjust to a new environment. Because of his age, an adult-only or adult/teenager home is required. 

He is friendly and enjoys being with people. His coat needs attention, his ears are filled with debris, and his toenails are very overgrown. We started with ear cleaning and will progress to nails and then coat. Requirements for adoption consideration are: indoor/outdoor home, fenced yard or rural acreage, vet reference, home visit, adult-only home, experience with this breed. Thunder has received a sponsorship from a shelter "guardian angel" to help pay his adoption fee. 

Don't adopt just because you feel sorry for Thunder SPONSORED! 
Adoption should be a well thought out decision, it's a lifetime commitment.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

bump for you sweet soul


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

This handsome guy has plenty of life, please don't let him be killed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

Thunder's Petfinder Link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11663230










Pet ID: 812712-1357


----------



## sentola (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

Gloria is good to work with. They try and get these dogs to rescue. The KY Humane Society sometimes gets their dogs.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

Thunder has a sponsor for his adoption fee


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

still listed


----------



## ky mylie (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

I fear for any dog khs gets.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

BUMP


> Originally Posted By: ToFree24This handsome guy has plenty of life, please don't let him be killed


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

Bump to the top!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: KY- black GSD 3 days*

Listing says Adopted


----------

